# remodeling cabinets



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*cabinets*

I do love that wood, but it is dark! What about an antique, country type whitewashed look with an off white or cream paint. You could add a glazing to give it a distressed look. Lots of work, but should lighten up the space. Here are tips for painting cabinets. Good luck!

http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/building/cabinets-countertops/repainting-kitchen-cabinets.php


----------



## tableforglasses (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to go with an off white look, I am working on stripping the varnish off. I have done the first set of doors, and it is stripping the varnish but not the stain. Can I just put a primer over the stain? Also what do I need to do as far as prep other than taking of the varnish before I prime it? 
thanks


----------

